# Adult Halloween Parties Book Released for 2009



## creativehalloween.net (Jun 2, 2009)

New Halloween Book Just Released
Adult Halloween Parties: Spooktacular Decorations, Food, Drinks, Costumes & Beyond

A new book on planning adult Halloween parties has just been released by author Mary T. McCarthy, a professional freelance writer and creator of Creative Halloween.

“Halloween is not just for kids anymore. Since kids celebrate on October 31, millions of groan-ups across the land are embracing their inner trick-or treater and hosting adult Halloween parties,” says author Mary T. McCarthy, who’s known as the “Queen of Halloween” in her Maryland town. 
Adult Halloween Parties: Spooktacular Decorations, Food, Drinks, Costumes & Beyond retails for $10.99 on amazon.com, which lists the following description of the book: 

“Whether you’re hosting the boo bash or attending a spooktacular soiree, this how-to Halloween party planning book offers frighteningly cool ideas for interior and exterior Halloween decor, party food and drinks, activities and atmosphere, over 100 Halloween costume ideas (plus how to hold a costume contest) and much more! Let the Queen of Halloween take you on a tour of her haunted mansion as she offers tips from her own experiences planning a decade full of totally ghoul adult Halloween parties. Enter if you dare.”

Author Mary McCarthy has been planning adult Halloween parties in her Maryland 1881 Gothic Victorian mansion (see photo ) for nearly a decade. She began writing Halloween articles for Suite101.com several years ago, and the popularity of her articles inspired her to create Creative Halloween, where she blogs about Halloween. She is a mother of four children and writes a blog at Pajamas and Coffee. She also continues to write for Suite101.com as Home Management Feature Writer.

Email Mary at [email protected] for more info.


----------

